# Carpet cleaning



## angieang21 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm looking for ideas on how to freshen up my carpet in my Trio's room. Finn is handicapped and has very poor litter box habits. The rug we have in there is dark and I sometimes don't realize when she has accidents to clean them up in a timely fashion. I was thinking of steam cleaning the rug - but I don't know if the detergents would be safe for the bunnies. And ideas - maybe even something I can make myself - to freshen the rug up..while keeping everybun safe and happY?



Thanks!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 27, 2008)

I havent done it but I have a friend who swears by sprinkeling baking soda on the rugs before vacuuming them.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 27, 2008)

Skake 'n' vac to put the freshness back, SHAKE 'N' VAC TO PUT THE FRESHNESS BACK, when your carpet smells fresh, your room does toooooo, so everytime you vacumm remember what to do, ya got to shake 'n vac to put the freshness back 

Sorry I had to.  
If you use a steam cleaner its purely steam, no detergents etc although I would put half a cup of vinegar in on the first clean, then fresh water on the next clean. It should get rid of all the pee stains/bacteria.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 27, 2008)

I was wondering if you could clean the rugs with vinegar and water, that would be safe for the buns, might not smell the greatest if you arent a fan of Vinegar,lol. Then maybe put baking soda on the carpet till it dries then vaccuum?


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 27, 2008)

I use good old fashioned laundry detergent. You can buy organic ones and you use literally only about 1 tablespoon or so per tank of water. Then go over the area you cleaned again with a rinse of just vinegar and water. Also baking soda on dry carpet at night and vacuum it up in the morning.


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> I havent done it but I have a friend who swears by sprinkeling baking soda on the rugs before vacuuming them.


Yup that works


----------



## angieang21 (Aug 27, 2008)

So you don't think the baking soda is harmful to the buns?I mean - I can't put it on and let them back in there - I'd be worried they'd sniff it. I'd have to keep them caged for at least a day or two - wow....that shouldn't go over too well. I better go buy a box of band aids now - cause Bella will bite meto show her disapproval!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 27, 2008)

*angieang21 wrote: *


> So you don't think the baking soda is harmful to the buns?I mean - I can't put it on and let them back in there - I'd be worried they'd sniff it. I'd have to keep them caged for at least a day or two - wow....that shouldn't go over too well. I better go buy a box of band aids now - cause Bella will bite meto show her disapproval!


After of course you vaccuum it up. Sprinkle the baking soday leave it sit while the buns are somewhere else in the house and then vaccuum it up, and if you still feel worried, vaccuum and then empty your canister or bag and then vaccum again.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2008)

I know its a long shot, but I was recently watching a shopping channel (I swear I was just flicking channels, but there is something that makes you watch!) and they had a steam vacuum. It was basically a carpet cleaner but it used just water to create steam, that was the main 'sell' point, that it had no detergent. If you could find something like this it might work? It said the temperature kills bacteria too so it could work all over the house.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree on the steam cleaning idea, I rented a steam cleaner to do the carpet in the lounge here last year, and oh man did it do an awesome job! Steam is an excellent cleaner for all sorts of surfaces.

The carpet in here is really old, and every winter it used to come up with this yucky wet dirt smell, it doesn't happen since using the steam cleaner. And the carpet dried so quickly too.


----------



## angieang21 (Aug 27, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I know its a long shot, but I was recently watching a shopping channel (I swear I was just flicking channels, but there is something that makes you watch!) and they had a steam vacuum. It was basically a carpet cleaner but it used just water to create steam, that was the main 'sell' point, that it had no detergent. If you could find something like this it might work? It said the temperature kills bacteria too so it could work all over the house.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


WOW! Fran - do you think I could find it on the website? Was it QVC or HSN? That sounds great. Cause I would like to have my own if its not too expensive.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2008)

It was Â£59.99... (but wait... THERES MORE! You also get this spare pack of cleaners and a carry case! LOL!) It was on TV, I'll find the channel if I can...

EDIT: Here is the link. Its UK, don't know if you can get hold of it?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------

